# Newbie Gentoo in VMware doesn't find NIC

## jk121960

I have just started with Gentoo and I created a VM when I start the network with /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start it replies with starting etc, then network interface eth0 does not exist, ususally when this happens in VMware I can use dhcp but indicate just the DNS server how would I do that in Gentoo? I looked at net.example and didnt find that scenario. 

thanks for anyones help.

----------

## cach0rr0

first and foremost make sure you have the right driver for your NIC 

if you do, it should show in /proc/net/dev

post the output of

```

cat /proc/net/dev

```

or, if it's blank, post your lspci -n output, as well go to pastebin.com and paste your kernel config (/usr/src/linux/.config)

----------

## jk121960

Thanks for taking the time, here is the information requested.

output from /proc/net/dev

Inter-|   Receive                                                |  Transmit

 face |bytes    packets errs drop fifo frame compressed multicast|bytes    packets errs drop fifo colls carrier compressed

    lo:       0       0    0    0    0     0          0         0        0       0    0    0    0     0       0          0

  eth1:       0       0    0    0    0     0          0         0        0       0    0    0    0     0       0          0

output from lspci -n

00:00.0 0600: 8086:7190 (rev 01)

00:01.0 0604: 8086:7191 (rev 01)

00:07.0 0601: 8086:7110 (rev 0 :Cool: 

00:07.1 0101: 8086:7111 (rev 01)

00:07.2 0c03: 8086:7112

00:07.3 0680: 8086:7113 (rev 0 :Cool: 

00:0f.0 0300: 15ad:0405

00:10.0 0200: 8086:100f (rev 01)

00:11.0 0401: 1274:1371 (rev 02)

strangely I was su to root but it said permission denied for /usr/src/linux/.config.

I am using VMware but I have loaded many distros and got internet no problem on this box, usually the most I have to do is add the DNS to the DHCP config and that's it but this time it looks as though is doesnt even see the NIC.

thanks again for your help.

jerry

----------

## gerdesj

VMWare can emulate multiple types of NIC.  I recommend you start with e1000.  Just edit the VM settings and set this card type.  Then make sure that e1000 is loaded:

#dmesg | grep -A6 -B1 e1000

The above should show some info about link speeds etc.

If there is no output then:

#modprobe e1000

But you really should not have to do that - all my VMs load the e1000 module through udev quite happily.  If the modprobe gives module not found then you have a pretty minimal kernel and it will need adding.

Cheers

Jon

----------

## jk121960

Wow Thanks for the help Jon, That did it. 

Thanks perfect just what I needed.

----------

## gerdesj

 *jk121960 wrote:*   

> Wow Thanks for the help Jon, That did it. 
> 
> Thanks perfect just what I needed.

 

Cool, glad to be of help.

Edit your original post and put [SOLVED] at the start and that will avoid people trying to solve your problem again! Also it means people can search for [SOLVED] as a keyword and get to potential fixes quickly.  However, I've already aided that by repeating the term twice already in this post  :Cool: 

Cheers

Jon

----------

## gerdesj

 *jk121960 wrote:*   

> Wow Thanks for the help Jon, That did it. 
> 
> Thanks perfect just what I needed.

 

I suppose, for good measure that I should mention the "real" fix.

Now you have e1000 working, set the card on the VM to flexible, install the VM Guest Tools, and use vmnic or whatever it is called:

Right click on the VM, Guest -> Install guest tools

Now at the VM's console, type:

#mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom

The guest tools should mount as a virtual CDROM.  Now:

#ls -l /mnt/cdrom

You should see two files, a .tar.gz and a .rpm (I think - I may be wrong about the format of the non RPM).  If you have RPM installed then run:

#rpm -Uvh --no-deps /mnt/cdrom/<name of rpm>.rpm

If not, copy the .tar.gz somewhere, extract it and run the installer.

Once it is installed, you have to run a PERL installer (mentioned in the output from the installer), something like vmware-config.pl which will insist on compiling various drivers because the canned ones for SuSE and Redhat wont work, several of which will probably fail but the network driver should compile OK and give you some instructions on what to do with it. 

If you install another kernel, run the .pl thing again to recompile the drivers.

This is worth doing because it installs things like the memory balloon driver, a better storage driver as well as a more efficient NIC. Also the VM client will display IP addresses and some other stuff.

On the other hand you might want to install app-emulation/vmware-view-open-client

As with all things Gentoo, you have choice (sometimes rather too much when all you want is simple!)

Cheers

Jon

----------

## jk121960

Well thanks again sorry for takeing so long to answer, I will give it a try thanks again

----------

